# Am I Too Late????????



## chynna301 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm wondering if it's too late to start a rhinestone decal business from my home. All the posts i've read are from 2010 or 2011 and they all say it's a great business but i'm thinking in 2014 it's too late.

There is really no one in my area doing this and I THINK it will be a big hit but i'm not sure.

For years i've been working in the sign and printing business and my company also sells silk screened shirts and are now selling heat transfer shirts. I can use the vinyl cutter for sticky flock and we have the heat press so I just need to order the software, flock, rhinestones, etc and I can start right away.

For those of you already in this business, please tell me honestly if I would be wasting my time or if it's something I should start. Also, do you find rhinestone decals to be a big seller or are rhinestone shirts a better way to go?

Thanks for any help!!!!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Rhinestones are still extremely popular. Now, there are also sequins and mixed media.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

well if you have all that stuff you can do both!I don't think custom rhinestones will go away soon.girls love bling.period.Its like fishing lures to fish.or beer to a man.


----------



## Pak sherm (Aug 28, 2013)

When I was at ISS Long Beach in last month, all the 'bling' vendors were attracting large groups.


----------



## chynna301 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, bling is eye catching! I really like your analogy about fishing lures to a fisherman. lol. It's very true. 

Do any of you sell rhinestone decals for cars, etc or are you mostly selling shirts?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

people still love bling were im at im just now getting into the decal area as well


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

chynna301 said:


> Yes, bling is eye catching! I really like your analogy about fishing lures to a fisherman. lol. It's very true.
> 
> Do any of you sell rhinestone decals for cars, etc or are you mostly selling shirts?


We MAINLY do rhinestone transfers for shirts and other wears. But we do get car decal orders once in a while. Not quite often though.

Bling shirts are mostly about girls. That's also true. So start with those popular with girls, I suggest. Like cheerleadering, high heels, heart shapes, etc...

And you would want to start it really right away as the season will turn cold for blings also. But you should expect hot season during May to Oct.


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

It is not too late to start a rhinestones business in 2014, open it and they will come!


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I got all the stuff to do them and turned out that nobody in my town really wanted them. I really pushed them hard and in the end, I only did one order of 20. I still have all the sticky flock and rhinestones, but people in our town aren't looking at rhinestones. They love the glitter flake, but zero rhinestones. I'm not that upset about it though because I'd much rather do glitter flake than mess with those little headaches.


----------



## mgarthe (Jul 9, 2013)

Here we are a year after the original post and my response - I HOPE NOT. I am just now starting a rhinestone business. I'm in the starts of a website, getting the business aspect straight, and getting the word out locally. 
I have been getting orders from wom already without be fully set up. So, the customers are out there.


----------



## Pawprint (Sep 17, 2013)

I think it depends on your location . I see less and less bling around here.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Still a very strong category with us.


----------



## pknavarro (May 15, 2013)

I'm just now starting out as well. I made my first rhinestone tshirt for my girlfriend and she posted it on facebook and I already got 2 orders from her friends and many more interested. I do not have a website set up yet and I'm still working on getting a business license and such just to be legal. I'd say there's definitely a market for this especially with women and girls.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Where are you located?


----------



## Pawprint (Sep 17, 2013)

Bloomington


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

pknavarro said:


> I'd say there's definitely a market for this especially with women and girls.




Quite agree with u.

I think the rhinestone transfer is still a hot niche!!! 

That is proved at the ISS Show we went to in January. From what I saw on the show, the market is lively.

As expected, many exhibitors who attended ISS were suppliers of heat transfer, screen printing and embroidery, or the mix of all. Most of them are experts in their business domains. Many of them were attracted with the rhinestone designs we brought.

Many of these visitors have years of experience in clothing decoration but seldom played with bling transfers. They are eager to expand their product scope and rhinestone transfers are their first choice.

Besides, most of them are quite familiar with using heat press machines, which means they are clear about the application of iron on rhinestone transfers. 

That is to say, after several years of market messing and coldness, the bling hot-fix transfer is coming back to its spring time.


----------

